# Berkley Gulp Saltwater Sand Flea



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

While shopping for other Gulp stuff...came across the Ripline Mudd Sand Crab Flea in 1/2" size. Bought 1 bag. Around 30 fleas to the bag. They had other sizes and color variations of fleas.
Anyone have any positive experiences with this particular size/variety bait? How should they be hooked? Do they get stolen easily? If so.....should I glue them to the hook?

Thanks


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Thrifty, I'm sure some others have more experience with them than I do, but I used them on a couple of trips last year. I got the small ones (1/2") and fished them on two-hook bottom rigs over in South Carolina. I only caught a couple of small whiting on them. After what some folks said here, I put them into the same Alive juice as the peelers and the shrimp before we went to the coast this year, but I was able to get live fleas and didn't use the Gulp ones at all.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Gulp that you can work is better than soaking it...but pomps are sight feeders and if they look the same they may eat 'em...maybe someone will chime in who's done good on them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I haven't used the sand fleas but have used the blood worms and sand worms as well as the squid, they work well.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

I used the 1/2" mud color sandfleas last year on a #1 circle hook hand caught spot and croaker on them. They seemed to stay on the hook better than squid. Haven't used them since. Don't know why, just haven't. Might have to get some more.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Used them last year, and they sucked for me and I caught nothing.

However, I was using a standard two hook bottom rig but the more I think about it, they probably would work best with a small single hook Carolina rig, thrown right in the surf and soup line at the edge of the beach and let them tumble around like live ones do when they waves break and drag them out. Since they stay on the hook one hell of a lot better than live ones, I would say use a small light spinning rig and spike it and leave it alone and see what happens and turn your attention towards your other rigs

Someone give this a shot and give a holler back as I wont make it back out to the surf until Sept.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm definitely hoping to get more bang for the buck with the flea bait.
At least better mileage than the gulp swimming minnow. 
And I thought it was more economical to use artificial baits. Guess that applies to the hard baits...provided a strong knot is used.

Thanks guys. I'm gonna try them..possibly this week....if the 7 straight days of forecasted rain proves to be a fluke.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrifty Angler said:


> And I thought it was more economical to use artificial baits. Guess that applies to the hard baits...provided a strong knot is used.
> 
> Thanks guys. I'm gonna try them..possibly this week....if the 7 straight days of forecasted rain proves to be a fluke.


It is more economical to use arties (Gulp) This will come with time and experience 
The rain forecast is for isolated and scattered showers and if its any indication to how the weatherman has predicted any weather this year he will be wrong AGAIN 
Catch em up !


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Finally got to use them at Rudee Inlet, VB on August 7.

Something kept hitting my line....cast after cast. Not sure what was attracted to them. I'm thinking I didn't get any hook ups because of the way I had put the fleas on the hook. 
In from the underside of the mouth...out thru the back of the neck...then down thru the lower back.....and out thru the underside. Sorta with the curve of the hook. With just the barb showing. They were sorta tough. I had trouble getting the hook thru them. Only tried one flea per hook. Size 2 basic Eagle Claw hooks.

Not enough barb exposed perhaps. Needed to thread it up the shank more. Needed to put on more than 1.  

Any suggestions on how I should hook them the next time around?

Thanks


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Finally got to use them at Rudee Inlet, VB on August 7.
> 
> Something kept hitting my line....cast after cast. Not sure what was attracted to them. I'm thinking I didn't get any hook ups because of the way I had put the fleas on the hook.
> In from the underside of the mouth...out thru the back of the neck...then down thru the lower back.....and out thru the underside. Sorta with the curve of the hook. With just the barb showing. They were sorta tough. I had trouble getting the hook thru them. Only tried one flea per hook. Size 2 basic Eagle Claw hooks.
> ...


Try using #2 circle hook. I hook mine through the belly and out the back once.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

Normark said:


> It is more economical to use arties (Gulp) This will come with time and experience
> Catch em up !


I don't think time and experience will effect how often Gulp falls apart, I mean those things just aren't as hardy and tough as unscented plastics, the tradeoff being the ability for have the scent in the whole body which i recently learned causes the body of the gulp bait to be a little less durable. just my two cents. Aside from gulp though most plastics def. are more cost effective.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

bassnut said:


> I used the 1/2" mud color sandfleas last year on a #1 circle hook hand caught spot and croaker on them. They seemed to stay on the hook better than squid. Haven't used them since. Don't know why, just haven't. Might have to get some more.


Stayed on the hook better than squid ??? WOW they must be tough !!


----------

